# What Happens To Your Body When You VAPE For a Month?



## RainstormZA (19/9/18)

I couldn't find the original thread so here goes. If needs, [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can merge it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/9/18)

I don't think that's how lungs work.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vilaishima (19/9/18)

Feliks Karp said:


> I don't think that's how lungs work.


Yes obviously not. Our lungs are also not made of cotton wool. 

It does make for an interesting watch if you compare it to the smoking video by the same guy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/9/18)

What Happens To Your Body When You VAPE For a Month? You start having heart palpitations because your credit card ends up maxed out, thats what happens

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (19/9/18)

Pfft.......100ml a month? Speak for yourself. I vape that in a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Can relate 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Pfft.......100ml a month? Speak for yourself. I vape that in a week.


I wish i vaped 100ml month

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Pfft.......100ml a month? Speak for yourself. I vape that in a week.


Lol yup, I vape 400-500ml a month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (19/9/18)

I think he's basing it off cigalike users, where 2-4ml a day is about average. That VaporFi kit is probably indicative of how most people vape. The cloud chuckers and hobbyist rebuildable crowd are the minority, even in vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Yes obviously not. Our lungs are also not made of cotton wool.
> 
> It does make for an interesting watch if you compare it to the smoking video by the same guy.



There in lies the issue, if it's not scientific and simulating actual lung function he may as well be throwing spaghetti in there. The tubes and cotton wool all looked fairly saturated/damp which in fact could lead to the perpetuation of the idea that vaping creates fluid on your lungs. Most of the health issues/concerns surrounding vaping are on the cellular level and/or inflammation of tissue. It may be a well intended endeavor but that doesn't make it of any value.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

